# Riding Gettysburg Battlefield.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We like to get out of town on Memorial Day weekend.

Quite often we ride up to Gettysburg and back. This weekend we had business in Philadelphia so we decided to overnight in Gettysburg and get a couple of rides in.

Worked out fine.

Friday afternoon we rode from the hotel in town through and around the battlefield and walked the National Cemetery.

We were surprised how empty the battlefield was considering how full the town was. It was the first time we walked the whole National Cemetery, quite sobering and we had no idea that there were graves from other wars.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Saturday morning we were up well before dawn.

Sunrise over the battlefield is awesome.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Then we had plenty of time for a long dawn ride on the battlefield before heading to Philadelphia.

It was amazing to have the whole place to ourselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Great way to spend Memorial Day Weekend. Just showed the photos to my family; my 11 yo son is reading Killer Angels and now we want to ride Gettysburg together with the whole family. We ran on the Fredericksburg battlefield this morning too, but no photos.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful place to ride. I remember touring through the south and visiting some of those battlefields. I was driving though.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I seem to recall that a portion of the cemetery at Gettysburg is a dedicated National Cemetery, which would explain the presence of the gentleman from Pennsylvania.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Beautiful Photos*

Especially those early morning shots. Great RR!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nice sunrise*

pics. wow. very nice set of pics. What do you do? Ride around with the camera in your hand? That pic of the mrs and that old truck was cool. 
That must have been quite remarkable to ride around having the place to yourselves like that. Thanks for the post.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Was this an all-bike trip, or did you drive? It looks like it is only 125 miles from Gettysburg to Philadelphia by back roads.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Was this an all-bike trip, or did you drive? It looks like it is only 125 miles from Gettysburg to Philadelphia by back roads.


Drive. 

Miss M's younger sister threw a b-day party for her. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 22, 2008)

Biking is a wonderful way to see the battlefields... Chickamauga, Shiloh, Wilson's Creek, Pea Ridge, Perryville, Stones River, and Franklin all make wonderful rides. Vicksburg, too, but the Federal side of the lines has some climbs ;-)


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I love those dawn shots. I can almost imagine those soldiers standing around in a similar dawn light the day of the battle not realizing fully what awaited them later.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Gettysburg by bike*



MB1 said:


> We were surprised how empty the battlefield was considering how full the town was. It was the first time we walked the whole National Cemetery, quite sobering and we had no idea that there were graves from other wars.


When our kids were young and riding on the backs of tandems, we did a Civil War Battlefields tour as an LAB rally pretour. We rode through Antietam, Harpers Ferry, Gettysburg, etc. The Gettysburg ride had quite an impact on both us and the kids. Standing on Little Round Top and knowing the history really hits home.

Like any National Park, 90% of people never get more than 500 feet from a parking lot. Doing it on a bike is definitely the way to go.


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

Simply amazing - as always...!


----------

